# MTB zum Trekkingrad umbauen?



## tobi0815 (2. September 2006)

Hallo zusammnen,

ich möchte mein MTB (Hardteil) zum Trekkingrad umbauen.
Also Nabendynamo, Gepäckträger, feste Schutzbleche, feste Beleuchtung usw.
Einigermaßen aufrecht sitzen möchte soll auch möglich sein.

Die Frage ist, bekommt man für ein MTB einen gescheiten Nabendynamo?
Wie befestige ich die Schutzbleche an der Federgabel?
Die Vorderlampe muß ja auch noch irgendwo angeschraubt werden, nur wo?
Für den Gepäckträger habe ich Bohrungen im Rahmen (Cube).

Und wie sieht das Rad dann aus? 
Hat jemand sowas schon einmal gemacht oder doch líeber direkt ein Trekkingrad kaufen?

Das MTB hat den Vorteil, dass es schön stabil ist.

Wäre für Anregungen wirklich dankbar.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Jack Bronco (2. September 2006)

Also ich glaube, dass Du mit einem Treckingrad besser bedient bist. Das kannst Du bereits fertig und Deinen Vorstellungen kaufen. Wenn Du Dein jetziges MTB umbaust, wirst Du 1. schon gut Geld reinstecken müssen 2. kein richtiges leichtes usw. MTB mehr haben.

Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass die Schutzbleche, die man so üblicherweise nachrüsten kann, nicht so gut schützen, gehen halt nicht ganz runter, so wie beim Treckingrad.

Außerdem ist so ein Treckingrad auch nicht so unrobust. Must halt mit richtigem Luftdruck fahren. Generell kannst Du über die Reifen viel machen, was Komfort, Gelängegängigkeit angeht.

Also das http://cgi.ebay.de/Leichtes-Herren-...yZ108717QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

find ich gar net so schlecht, jedenfall keine Mogelpackung. Dann noch nen gescheiten Brooks drauf und es ist nen brauchbaren Touring/Alltagsrad. Ein Rad von so einer Marke ist natürlich eher weniger was für den Markenfetischisten, der wird das als "gottlos" ansehen. Ich find aber, das das bei so nen Treckingteil noch "egaler" ist als bei MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (2. September 2006)

Generell ist ein 26" Rad für Touren wesentlich besser als ein 28"er vor allem wenn man auch mal außerhalb von Europa unterwegs ist. Denn das 28" Rad gibt es nur in Europa für die restliche Welt ist 26" das Standardmaß.

Als Nabendynamo kannst du jeden nehmen. Son ist wohl das Nonplusultra aber auch der Shimano Sport kann ganz schön was. leicht laufen sie alle.

Aufrecht sitzen ist bei einigermaßen ausgebildeten Rückenmuskeln eher schlecht weil sich das Gewicht nur auf den Sattel konzentriert anstatt sich auf Sattel udn Lenker zu verteilen. mit einem kürzeren Vorbau, einem Riser und eine ungekröpfen Sattelstütze kann man aber wohl was machen.

gute Schutzbleche gibt es natürlich fürs MTb. Shockboard von SKS z.B. Klassische lassen sich übrigens nicht wegen der Federgabel verbauen.

spricht eigentlich nicht dagegen du kannst dann soagr noch MTB fahren wenn du Lust hast


----------



## cusha (2. September 2006)

beim gepäckträger ist es halt nicht so einfach. es giubt diese dinger, die du ander sattelstütze befestigen kannst. die halten aber nur 10kg oder so aus.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (2. September 2006)

cusha schrieb:
			
		

> beim gepäckträger ist es halt nicht so einfach. es giubt diese dinger, die du ander sattelstütze befestigen kannst. die halten aber nur 10kg oder so aus.



Er hat dafür Bohrungen im Rahmen


----------



## tobi0815 (3. September 2006)

kann ich denn an einer Federgabel mit Scheibenbremsen einen Brakebooster montieren und da dran dann Lampe und feste Schutzbleche oder geht das wegen dem Abstand zum Reifen nicht?
Eine neue Gabel brauch`ich dann wohl, welche nur?
Keine Stollenreifen sollen Schwalbe Marathon drauf.


MfG
Tobi


----------



## cusha (3. September 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat dafür Bohrungen im Rahmen


sorry, habs überlesen.


----------



## Schildbürger (3. September 2006)

Hi, mein ATB ist ein auf Trekkingrad gemachtes MTB.
Geht fast problemlos. Werde mal ein paar detailierte Bilder machen, dann kannst du weiter fragen.
Sehr stabil und steif das ganze, mit gefederter Sattelstütze.

Edit: Bilder sind fertig.

Hi Tobi,
ich bin mit den Rad wirklich sehr zufrieden und habe großen Wert auf die Stabilität gelegt.
Die meisten Teile habe ich bei EBay gekauft oder ersteigert. Daher ist es Namenlos.
Der Rahmen ist von Kinesis, habe den aber auch schon bei Marken-MTB's gesehen.
Luftfedergabel RST-Aerosa AT, 89mm Federweg.
Laufräder mit 36 Speichen.
Reifen sind die Conti TravelContact wegen der Pannensicherheit. Kein "Einspuren" auf Verbundpflaster usw..
Da gibt es ja Glaubenskriege drüber.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=224319
http://www.conti-online.com/generat...ifen/city/travelcontact/travelcontact_de.html
Bremsen: AVID SD7

Schutzbleche sind von Hebie. Der Spritzschutz ist gut. Das hintere ist an drei Stellen befestigt und mit zwei Blindnieten ein Stück verlängert worden.
Unten, Mitte, siehe Bilder. Hinten noch mit einem Winkel am Gepäckträger/Rücklicht. 
Die Halterungen für den Gepäckträger und Schutzblech sind teilweise aus Alu-/Edelstahlblech selbstgebogen.

Dynamo: Dynosys LightSpin
http://www.pdeleuw.de/fahrrad/lightspin.html
http://www.lightspin.ch/
Mit Nabendynamos habe ich keine Erfahrungen.
Die LED-Lampen mit Standlicht sind aus Reflektoren selbstgebaut, wobei auf das "Gesehenwerden" im Stadtverkehr Wert gelegt habe.
Ein Weiteres Detail hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237350
Hochauflösend gibt's die Bilder per Mail.
So das reicht für Heute, wenn noch fragen sind, her damit.


----------



## Bartenwal (3. September 2006)

Hallo Tobias,
ich fahre ein 26" Reiseradrahmen mit MTB/Trekking Ausstattung. Habe vorne den SON Disc Nabendynamo montiert und ein SKS Schutzblech an Schellen und dem BrakeBooster. Dort ist auch der B+M Lumotec befestigt.






Mittlerweile gibt es von R+M ein Vorderradschutzblech (SKS angepasst für Federgabeln), welches an den Cantisockeln und unten an Schellen (z.B.Cateye) befestigt wird.

Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------

